# Diy 80G Plywood Tank - Video



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

here's part 1 of the built itself.

i'm actually waiting on the liquid rubber to arrive so more development in weeks to come.

by the way, forgive the accent, i'm a french canadian! haha


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

That accent is awesome! haha

My question is why go plywood for 80g? Was there a specific dimension you are after?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

^ I was wondering the same...


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

i had all the mat for free and wanted to have 48x21x21 which is not standard.

still gotta buy fiberglass and liquid rubber, as well as the main viewing window. already have the glass for the sump and side window.

moerover, it's alot for the trill and pride! haha i'm a DIY kinda guy you know...

still, should cost me around 300-400$ all included (sump, background, everything) which is sort of cheap...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice job Nic!!








Can't wait to see part 2!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice one mate, I'm going to be doing one hopefully soon aswell. Probably a 4 x 2 x 2 for now, see how that goes then make a monster shoaling tank.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice DIY, what's gonna be living in there??


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

trevor's elong that is in the 200g for now. yes it's a drop in size but gotta make the room available for new roomate and guess what, she prefered having a bed instead of a gigantic aquarium in her room! haha
so the 80g will go in my bedroom


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

who needs a bed? tell her to sleep on the floor, probably better for the back anyway, lol


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice video Nic.. as always !!
Cant wait to see the finished product !!









T'es vraiment habile manuellement !! Toutes mes félicitations, car un tel projet serait impossible pour moi à réaliser..


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

leg89 said:


> Very nice video Nic.. as always !!
> Cant wait to see the finished product !!
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, pas mal!!
Viens chez nous, j'en veux un 200g pour mes pygos.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Pretty awesome man! I want to build my own tank as well, just don't know if I have the tools or ability to make one an have it look nice. I'm working on a stand now, after seeing your build I hope my legs are strong enough lol I have 1x4's (roughly raw cut lumber we made) with 10 leg's total, a top board that wraps around it and a stabilize board in the center to help hold it together. I have to build on here take a look if you get a chance let me know if you think it will be strong enough for a 110 or 125g


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awesome cant wait for part 2


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

Very detailed!!! I like







cant wait for part 2


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

more more







cant wait for part 2


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

@ redbelly: i'll go check your thread in DIY section!

i just cut all my glass for the sump. it'll be great! with the liquid rubber arriving wednesday, this week end should be a whole lot of fun!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

aight liquid rubber arrived and first coat done. also siliconed the front glass in the sump so water test soon of the sump.

all the piping is also ordered
glass of the tank will only be there next week

going well!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

can wait to see the complete product


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL you sound exactly like George St Pierre, when i met him he sounded exactly like you. Do u kick ass to?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great video







look forward to part 2. and your accent is sexy. no ****


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

CyberGenetics said:


> LOL you sound exactly like George St Pierre, when i met him he sounded exactly like you. Do u kick ass to?


ho comon man...it's not that bad! haha love GSP but he sure does have a strong accent. nywaz... i don't feel too bad bout it.

-sump is finished
-waterproofing finished
-glass installed
-piping done

actually working on: background (i promess something original)

after that, i'll do the 2nd vid

for the last vid: canopy and all the trim

that's it! i'm back at school (as a teacher though) and i'm a football coach so you can imagine how busy i am at the moment! things are not going as fast as i'd like but must cope with it. patience!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

just to let you guys know the project is still going, i took some few pics with my ipod. pic quality is poor, colours don't look the same (actually much more dark grey-brown) but you still get an idea of how lil is still to be done

hoping to finish as soon as possible but the last few steps are taking forever with the job going!

nywaz




























so i will add a koralia to add more flow, put some rocks landing on white sand and maybe some catappa leaves if the flow is not too strong!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2011)

Great video







 I love the picture update and can't wait to see more


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's my elong,s christmas gift!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that is way cool nice job


----------

